
Stop Fabricating Travel Security Advice - kushti
https://medium.com/@thegrugq/stop-fabricating-travel-security-advice-35259bf0e869#.fnbxys6c5
======
arca_vorago
Not a fan of "don't do $Things" followed by a;

"Good travel advice to follow in a later post…"

Especially when coupled with bullshit statesments like " A wiped device
indicates that you are deliberately hiding something from CBP, who will want
to know what it is."

I don't think any of the half-competent suggestions for device security have
ever suggested a completely blank device, but even if so, theres absolutely
nothing wrong with carrying for travel security purposes, say, a laptop
without a hd and only booting from a live-usb. Having plausible deniability
could be useful, but since the truecrypt debacle I'm not aware of a good FDE
that offers a similar system as easily.

Point being, this just seems like a lazy article cherry-picking particularly
bad advice and doesn't even offer better alternatives, indicating an attempt
at driving traffic more than providing value in the form of information.

